# Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Vergesst alles, was hier steht ich habs mir anders überlegt, da ich ganz unerwartet Geld bekommen habe. 

Suche jetzt ne Zusammenstellung bis 2500 €

Da ich mich mit den ganzen teureren Teilen überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt habe, überlass ich das euch, wobei ich erstmal wissen möchte, was da jetzt sinvoll ist zu nehmen 

Novox


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Für Dein vorhaben reicht ein Athlon X4 locker. 
Als Brett irgendwas Bescheidenes.
Brauchst du USB 3?
Wenn nicht, dann ein 770 Brett, langt völlig.

Du könntest bei Mindfactory bestellen, nach Mitternacht bezahlst du keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du schon wieder  

Nein USB 3 brauch ich nicht


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hi,

Ich hab da zufällig heute vormittag was zusammengestellt . Dürfte für Deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichen. S. Anhang.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Das sieht auch ziemlich gut aus. Schöner Zufall 

Vielen Dank Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Bäh, Super Flower.. 

Aber wenn du kein USB 3 brauchst, dann reicht ein 770er Brett.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Aja, dann nehme ich ein 770er Brett.. 

Wieso Bäh?  Ist's ein Sch*** NT oder wie?^^


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bäh, Super Flower..



Zeich mir eeeeeeeiinen Test, in dem es schlecht abgeschnitten hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Jop, von Super Flower halte ich nichts, dann lieber Cougar A nehmen.

Hey, cool, du hast Sieben Ultimate, war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Ich hab meine Version von meiner Firma bekommen, du auch?



Softy schrieb:


> Zeich mir eeeeeeeiinen Test, in dem es schlecht abgeschnitten hat


 
Zeit mir einen Artikel, bei dem es überhaupt getestet wurde.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, von Super Flower halte ich nichts, dann lieber Cougar A nehmen.



Jaa, Cougar A 450 Watt ist auch was gutes 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, cool, du hast Sieben Ultimate, war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
> Ich hab meine Version von meiner Firma bekommen, du auch?



Nee, ich geh noch nichma arbeiten  Bei uns gabs an der Schule so ne Aktion von ner Gruppe in der Projektwoche da konnte man es gewinnen und ich hatte endlich mal Glück


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zeit mir einen Artikel, bei dem es überhaupt getestet wurde.



Gut, bei diesem Testgegner hatte es das Super Flower natürlich schwer :

Combat Power 650W vs. Super Flower Amazon 450W - Billig oder lieber mehr hinlegen? [Computerforum Wiki]

oder hier:

Netzteilroundup Januar 201018 NT-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

 Ich wollte ursprünglich ein Super Flower Amazon 650W für meinen PC, hab mich dann aber hier im Forum breitschlagen lassen (warst das nicht sogar Du ) ein anderes zu nehmen. Aber ich habe mindestens alle Tests, die jemals mit einem Super Flower gemacht wurden gelesen, und alle waren ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> Nee, ich geh noch nichma arbeiten  Bei uns gabs an der Schule so ne Aktion von ner Gruppe in der Projektwoche da konnte man es gewinnen und ich hatte endlich mal Glück


 
Cool, dann Glückwunsch, dass du das bekommen hast und jetzt endlich auch mal nutzen kannst. 



Softy schrieb:


> Ich wollte ursprünglich ein Super Flower Amazon 650W für meinen PC, hab mich dann aber hier im Forum breitschlagen lassen (warst das nicht sogar Du ) ein anderes zu nehmen.


 
Die Xilence XQ Reihe ist auch nicht schlecht, haben Tests schon gezeigt. Das Problem mit solchen Netzteilen ist, dass sie für ihre Reihen zwar gut sind, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Netzteilen durchschnitt sind, aber meist mehr kosten, denn sowohl Xilence als auch Super Flower lassen herstellen und bekommen das verbaut, was geordert wurde.

Gibts doch zu, du wolltest es wegen des blauen Lüfters? 



Softy schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mindestens alle Tests, die jemals mit einem Super Flower gemacht wurden gelesen, und alle waren ok


 
Klar sind sie OK, heutige Netzteile sind ja auch nicht extrem grottig, zumindest die Schutzschaltungen funktionieren heute bei allen.
Das Problem sind die Standfestigkeiten bei der Spannung, Ripple&Noise, Spannungsspitzen, Schwankungen bei Wechsellasten, Stabilität der Qualitätssicherung, usw.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ihr habt Probleme ey 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, dann Glückwunsch, dass du das bekommen hast und jetzt endlich auch mal nutzen kannst.



Ja, das hoffe ich auch  wird schon. Habt ihr jetzt noch andere Vorschläge für den PC?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wie wäre es mit Nvidia?
Eine GTX 460 ist auch lecker, günstiger und bietet das bessere Bild, außerdem hat sie Physx.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Meinst du jetzt mich? 

Wenn ja, ja hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Doch war mir erst insgesamt zu teuer, weil ichs eigentlich nicht brauche. Aber jetzt wo ich sowieso schon schön abgespeckt habe im Budget, kann ichs mir eigentlich noch locker leisten. Hmm

Was meinst du? Wie gesagt ich zocke CSS hauptsächlich und WoW ab und zu. Mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Die GTX 460 ist ja nicht teurer als eine 6850. KLICK und KLACK.
Beide sind leistungstechnisch eng beisammen.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Und welche ist empfehlenswerter?  Bildschirm unterschiedlich zwischen 18 und 21 Zoll meistens aber 18,5 Zoll auf dem gezockt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ich würde die Nvidia nehmen, auch wenn die etwas mehr Strom zieht.
Oder halt eine GTS 450, die kostet 30€ weniger, würde aber halt reichen.


----------



## x-cafe (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Wie gesagt ich zocke CSS hauptsächlich und WoW ab und zu. Mehr ist das nicht.



Also wegen nur CSS , ich auch ein billig PC und zocken nur CSS. MB GIGABYTE GA-870 A UD3 und HD 6850 monitor 24 zoll mit Full HD 1080 immer 250-300 Fps was will mehr.


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Eigentlich hast du recht, ich brauchs ja echt nicht, also muss ich auch kein unnötiges Geld rauswerfen.. 

Was ist wegem CPU-Kühler? Reicht da am Anfang der boxed oder sollte ich mir n anderen holen? Ich mein ich muss selber wissen, welche Lautstärke mich nervt, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ungefähr sagen obs wirklich nötig ist.




			
				x-cafe schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen nur CSS , ich auch ein billig PC und zocken nur CSS. MB GIGABYTE GA-870 A UD3 und HD 6850 monitor 24 zoll mit Full HD 1080 immer 250-300 Fps was will mehr.



Stimmt schon, für CSS braucht man nix besonderes  Aber wer sagt dass ich mein leben lang NUR CSS zocke  Vielleicht sieht das in 2 Monaten ganz anders aus, und ich mach vielleicht auch ansich viel mehr mit dem PC. Da kann ich direkt wieder nach was neuem gucken, deswegen sollte es jetzt schon einer sein, der ganz gut ist.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts doch zu, du wolltest es wegen des blauen Lüfters?



erwischt  Im Nachhinein bin ich ja auch glücklich mit meinem Antec 750 blue 

Aber dass Super Flower nicht selbst produziert, ist mir neu, hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.

back to topic:
Die nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wie schon gesagt die GTX zieht mehr Strom, bietet etwas bessere Grafikquali. Die HD6850 holt in den meisten Games bisschen mehr FPS raus, die GTX bei Benchmarks. Kannst fast ne Münze werfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber dass Super Flower nicht selbst produziert, ist mir neu, hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.


 
Super Flower lässt z.b. bei CWT bauen.
Hatte der Super Flower Staff im Netzteildiskussionsthread selbst gesagt.
Dummerweise hatte er auch gesagt, dass HEC auch für sie herstellt.
Da kam dann der Cougar Staff und hat gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt und schon war der Zoff da, war sowas von geil... 

Also Kühler kannst du den Cooler Master Hyper 3 nehmen, der reicht, kostet um 15€.
Für das Doppelte gibts sehr gute Kühler wie den Clockner.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Super Flower lässt z.b. bei CWT bauen.
> Hatte der Super Flower Staff im Netzteildiskussionsthread selbst gesagt.
> Dummerweise hatte er auch gesagt, dass HEC auch für sie herstellt.
> Da kam dann der Cougar Staff und hat gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt und schon war der Zoff da, war sowas von geil...



Ok, danke für die Info  Jetzt kann ich wieder etwas weiser ins Bett gehen. Ein tolles Gefühl


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Frag Erzbaron mal, der war live dabei, ich hab nicht alles mitbekommen.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wie schon gesagt die GTX zieht mehr Strom, bietet etwas bessere Grafikquali. Die HD6850 holt in den meisten Games bisschen mehr FPS raus, die GTX bei Benchmarks. Kannst fast ne Münze werfen


Danke, aber denke ich bleib bei der GTS 450, reicht mir einfach da brauch ich nicht umsonst Geld ausgeben. 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Also Kühler kannst du den Cooler Master Hyper 3 nehmen, der reicht, kostet um 15€.
> Für das Doppelte gibts sehr gute Kühler wie den Clockner.



Die 15 Euro lassen sich noch investieren, wenn er reicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> Danke, aber denke ich bleib bei der GTS 450, reicht mir einfach da brauch ich nicht umsonst Geld ausgeben.


 
Dann ist alles klar, pack noch mal alles zusammen und dann poste mal deine Zusammenstellung, mal sehen, ob man sie so durchwinken kann.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist alles klar, pack noch mal alles zusammen und dann poste mal deine Zusammenstellung, mal sehen, ob man sie so durchwinken kann.



Alles klar, Chef 

Netzteil : Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard : ASRock M3A770DE, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX640WFGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM : Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
GraKa : Gainward GeForce GTS 450 Golden Sample GLH, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1367) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse : Raidmax Ninja schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laufwerk krieg ich von meinem Vater


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Sieht doch super aus, was kostet es denn zusammen?


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ziemlich genau 444,74. Gerichtet nach den Preisen im Moment bei Geizhals. Werd ja denke ich bei Mindfactory bestellen du meintest da wäre der Versand nach Mitternacht kostenlos? 
Wär natürlich klasse.. 
Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Jop, kostenlos.
Das Gehäuse ist dein Ding?


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Das Gehäuse ist der Hammer find ich *-*

Findest dus nicht gut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Nö, ich bin kein Fan von übertriebener Beleuchtung und Fronttüren.
Außerdem kriegst du es nicht bei Mindfactory. 
Doch ein anderes kaufen?


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hm, das eine Teil kann ich auch noch wo anders bestellen  
Übertrieben ist das doch gar nicht? 

Mir gefällts halt einfach 

Nochmal wegen dem Versand. Was heißt nach Mitternacht ist es kostenlos? Wie viel Uhr muss ich dann bestellen, weil JETZT ist ja immernoch nach Mitternacht 

Ich verstehs irgendwie noch nicht so ganz ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> Hm, das eine Teil kann ich auch noch wo anders bestellen
> Übertrieben ist das doch gar nicht?


 
Geschmackssache würde ich mal sagen. 



Novox schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen dem Versand. Was heißt nach Mitternacht ist es kostenlos? Wie viel Uhr muss ich dann bestellen, weil JETZT ist ja immernoch nach Mitternacht
> 
> Ich verstehs irgendwie noch nicht so ganz ;D


 
Versandkostenfrei ist es zwischen Mitternacht und 6 Uhr morgens, wenn du mindestens für 100, bzw. 200 Euro einkaufst.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Versandkostenfrei ist es zwischen Mitternacht und 6 Uhr morgens, wenn du mindestens für 100, bzw. 200 Euro einkaufst.



Okay gut. Naja, die Höhe des Betrages werd ich schaffen 

Brauch noch ne Tastatur fällt mir ein. 

Kannst du mir was empfehlen? Muss nicht zu teuer sein, brauch nur was, womit man gut zocken kann


----------



## Lordac (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hallo,

wenn es eine Spiele-Tastatur sein soll kannst du dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 oder Logitech G15 Refresh, ich selbst nutze eine Standard-Tastatur von Logitech weil mir das völlig reicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es eine Spiele-Tastatur sein soll kannst du dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 oder Logitech G15 Refresh, ich selbst nutze eine Standard-Tastatur von Logitech weil mir das völlig reicht.
> 
> ...



Danke  Ich denke mit der X4 bin ich gut bedient. Hätten wir das somit auch gelöst 

Wegenem einem neuen Bildschirm muss ich mich auch noch umschauen. Wird mit Sicherheit die GTS 450 als Grafikkarte geben, Bildschirm sollte nicht zu teuer sein. Hab noch 50 Euro Gutschein vom Saturn, vielleicht finde ich da was  Aber was meint ihr? LED muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein oder? Könnt ihr mir sonst noch sagen worauf ich achten muss um einen gescheiten Monitor zu erwischen


----------



## Lordac (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hallo,

mit Bildschirmen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und habe mich da kürzlich auch erst selbst beraten lassen.

Im letzten großen Test von PCGH war der Asus VH222H der Spar-Tipp bei 22"-Monitoren, desn habe ich auch schon mal beim Saturn gesehen. Der hat allerdings eine recht hohe Auflösung was deine geplante GTS450 etwas in´s schwitzen bringen wird.

Bildschirme von Samsung (Syncmaster) sind in der Regel auch immer recht gut und die gibt es auch beim Saturn.

Vor dem PC-Kauf solltest du dich für einen Monitor entscheiden und dann die Grafikkarte dafür wählen, sonst ärgerst du dich. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ja, GTX stand auch zur Auswahl, aber so eine gute brauch ich ansich nicht. Doch wegen dem Bildschirm anscheinend dann doch  

Ich überlegs mir. Was meinst du mit welcher Auflösung die GTS450 noch gut läuft? Kann ich vielleicht auch danach erstmal gucken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ich hab die GTS 450 GLH und die läuft bei mit 1680x1080 richtig gut
Max Details und ein paar Extras sind fast immer drin.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die GTS 450 GLH und die läuft bei mit 1680x1080 richtig gut
> Max Details und ein paar Extras sind fast immer drin.



Hmm, man muss ja auch nicht alles auf MAX stellen ;D Ich schau mich einfach mal um im Saturn und dann entscheide ich nochmal, ob ich die GTS oder die GTX nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du kannst Samsung, LG, Philips oder Asus kaufen, die Unterschiede sind recht gering.
Wenn du einen 22 Zoll Monitor nimmst, dann lass dir keinen Full HD aufschwatzen, da wirkt alles sehr klein drauf, nimm dann lieber 1680x1050 Pixel Auflösung, ist besser.
Full HD erst ab 24 Zoll.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Samsung, LG, Philips oder Asus kaufen, die Unterschiede sind recht gering.
> Wenn du einen 22 Zoll Monitor nimmst, dann lass dir keinen Full HD aufschwatzen, da wirkt alles sehr klein drauf, nimm dann lieber 1680x1050 Pixel Auflösung, ist besser.
> Full HD erst ab 24 Zoll.



Jaa, 24" brauch ich gar nicht  Mir reichen 20 schon x)
Ich werd einfach mal schauen.  
Weißt du vielleicht, bei welchen Monitoren und welcher Auflösung die GTS noch ausreicht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Also bei 1680x1050 hast du keine Probleme, darüber kanns, je nach Einstellung, eng werden.
Aber bei CSS ist das echt egal, das läuft auch noch aufm 30 Zoll mit 100 Frames.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Aaja, dann werd ich eben nur mit 1680x1050 zocken, reicht auch  

Ich glaube WoW hol ich mir erst gar nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Eben, WOW 2 kommt eh bald und dann werden die Server für WOW sowieso nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

WoW 2? =O


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Keine Ahnung, wird ja Zeit, ewig die olle Grafik aufbohren geht ja nicht, wirkt schon lächerlich.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Achso, ich dachte du weißt da was 
Hmm hast schon recht..
Ich finde aber auch ansich ists Zeit für was anderes, denn immer dieses Aufbauen, auf die vorherige Version ist doch sau ätzend  Da ist schon so viel dabei, man hat so viele Möglichkeiten was zu machen, irgendwann wird das doch total unübersichtlich. Da sollte man schon lieber was neues bringen.
Zockst du eigentlich was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

klar, aber sowas nicht. Ich bevorzuge Ego Shooter und gute () Rennspiele.

Was willst du denn auf dem neuen Rechner spielen, was planst du?


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Eigentlich nur CSS 
 WoW eher doch nicht 
Warum fragst du?

Guck dir nochmal die Zusammenstellung auf S. 3 an und sag mir nochmal deine Meinung bitte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ich blättere eigentlich nicht zurück, kannst du die noch mal extra posten?


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Faule Socke 

Hier ne Kopie 
Netzteil : Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard : ASRock M3A770DE, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX640WFGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM : Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
GraKa : Gainward GeForce GTS 450 Golden Sample GLH, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1367) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse : Raidmax Ninja schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

jop, sieht gut aus, kannst du bestellen.


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Das alles n Haufen teurer bei Mindfactory.. Von wegen Versandkostenfrei.. Die Versandkosten haben die im Preis schon mit drinne! 

Meld ich mich ja lieber bei den billigsten Händlern da an und vergleich das nochmal wenn ich alles woanders bestell oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ist aber auch sinnfrei, wenn du 5x Versandkosten zahlen musst.
Schau mal bei hoh.de, vielleicht kommst du da günstiger weg.
Und falls sie was nicht haben, kannste ja noch mal schreiben, dann finden wir was Vergleichbares.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

paaaasst, aber

-für ca. 12€ gibts doppelt so viel Speicherplatz: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

-für knapp 30€ mehr dieseGraka mit mehr Bumms: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11180-00-20R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wär ne Überlegung wert 


edit: Mach doch einfach den Preisvergleich bei geizhals.at (günstigste Anbieter ermitteln oder so)

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

@quantenslipstream

Ja, da schau ich einfach nochmal nach  

@Softy

Ich überleg auch, ich muss nur gucken auf wie viel Gesamtwert ich dann rauskomme, dann schau ich ob ich das noch mehr investiere  Aber vorerst muss ich schauen, wo ich wie am besten bestelle 
Und auch wenns nur 12 euro mehr sind, ich brauch nicht nochmal 500 GB  ich hab jetzt auch nur wenig hab noch 20 frei  500 GB reichen locker. Bei der Graka muss ich gucken, für die games die ich spielen will, brauch ich sie eigentlich auch nicht, aber da ist es eher noch eine überlegung wert in eine bessere zu investieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

20MB frei? 
Du kannst auch eine GTX 460 nehmen, musst du wissen oder eben einen Phenom, der 945 reicht.


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Nein, 20 GB 

Hab ich mir immer genau für WoW freigehalten 

Hm, was wäre am besten, was gut reicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wie viel Geld hast du denn noch frei?


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen 
Ich wollte nur nicht zu viel ausgeben, weil ich mir keinen High-End PC kaufen möchte, da ichs nicht brauche. Mir reicht das was ich da zusammengestellt habe, deswegen auch nur was billigeres  Aber kannst jetzt noch leicht was dran ändern bezüglich CPU und GraKa, was eben angesprochen wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Also, wenn du eh noch Knete hast, dann nimm den Phenom, der ist dem Athlon deutlich überlegen, lohnt sich also da Geld reinzustecken und die GTX 460 statt der GTS 450, der Unterschied ist merkbar, und so viel teurer ist die GTX auch nicht.
Das wars dann, Festplatte ist dir ja egal, ich würde 1TB nehmen.


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Fesplatte ist mir wurscht, haste Recht 

Aja okay, dann machen wirs doch so


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Alles klar, dann poste noch mal die finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Oh man 

Netzteil : Cougar A450 450W ATX 
Mainboard : ASRock M3A770DE, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 
RAM : Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) 
GraKa : GTX460
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, 
CPU-Kühler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3 
Gehäuse : Raidmax Ninja schwarz


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht solltest du doch ein anderes Netzteil nehmen, weil ein User hier gerade Probleme mit dem Cougar A und einer GTX 460 hat.


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hm okay. Aber naja soll ich da direkt ein anderes nehmen? Ist ja jetzt glaub ich nich so oft vorgekommen, dass das abschmoddert 

Vielleicht liegts nur dadran dass am NT was falsch ist. Also nur an dem bestimmten, um das es da jetzt geht, nicht an jedem Cougar A 450 Watt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Sicher hat er nur Pech gehabt, aber was ist, wenn Cougar gerade Probleme mit der Charge hat?
Du kannst dir ja mal das Antec angucken. KLICK


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Yes, das Antec wäre meine nächste wahl.
Ist vielleicht doch sicherer 

Der Rest ist dann so in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht solltest du doch ein anderes Netzteil nehmen, weil ein User hier gerade Probleme mit dem Cougar A und einer GTX 460 hat.



Doch ein Super Flower?  

Nöö, das Antec ist prima!


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Haha  Nein, ich denke mal dann wirds das Antec. 

Softy, hast du vill noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder ähnliches?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ist zum Zocken ausreichend, Du hast ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, alles kompatibel ---> ohne Budgeterhöhung fällt mir nix besseres ein 

Softy --- lasting even longer


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

P/L-Verhältnis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Passen auch, ist OK.
Ach verdammt, ist ja wieder eine Seite zurück. 
Kannste die Zusammenstellung noch mal posten?


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> P/L-Verhältnis?



= Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## Novox (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Hier NOCHMAL! 

Netzteil : Cougar A450 450W ATX 
Mainboard : ASRock M3A770DE, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 
RAM : Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) 
GraKa : GTX460
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, 
CPU-Kühler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3 
Gehäuse : Raidmax Ninja schwarz

Achsoo, ich dachte das wär jetzt irgendn komisches Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Komponenten oder was weiß ich 

Haha xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du willst jetzt doch beim Cougar bleiben? 

Wenns aber nicht geht, beschwer dich woanders.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Achso oh 

Haha xD Nein, ich hab einfach nur die Zusammenstellung von ner anderen Seite kopiert, da stand das noch dabei, hab es nicht geändert  

Ich nehm aber das Antec


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Alles klar, dann kannst du ja bestellen oder hast du noch eine Frage?


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ja, kann bestellen hab eigentlich keine fragen mehr. 
Aber ich warte noch bis übermorgen, da kommt erstma noch der Futzi wegem Internet 

Willst du noch was dazu sagen jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Jop, wer kommt?
Hast du noch kein DSL?
Wartest du geduldig die halbe Stunde, bis sich die Seite aktuallisiert hat?


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Da kommt der EDV-Berater von meinem Vater 

Doch klar  Doch ich muss mich nur immer ins Wohnzimmer setzen oder woanders. Mein Zimmer ist das einzigste, in dem man kein Empfang hat.. Sau ätzend -.-

Hast du noch ne Idee, wie mans auch so ändern kann, dass ich vielleicht bisschen besseren Empfang habe nur mit vill Einstellungen am PC oder Router oder was weiß ich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ihr habt Wlan?
Wo steht denn der Router, wie weit ist er von deinem Zimmer entfernt? Wie viele Wände sind dazwischen?


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Der Router steht im Wohnzimmer in der Ecke. Mein Zimmer liegt schräg obendrüber sind 2 oder 3 Wände dazwische. 2 ganz und eine aber nur so halb 

Was hast du für eine Idee?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du könntest einen Repeater kaufen und den dazwischen setzen oder du kaufst dir Netzwerkadapter für das Stromnetz.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Repeater haben wir ja da, der soll ins Zimmer meiner Schwester, das liegt überm Wohnzimmer, da ist guter Empfang 

Deswegen kommt ja der Typ am Mittwoch (sry ich bestell das erst danach, dachte heute wäre Montag  - habe deswegen übermorgen geschrieben), weil ich zu dumm bin das Ding einzurichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Öhm ihr habt einen Repeater, aber der geht nicht, oder wie meinst du das?
Und wieso bist du zu blöd dafür?
Einfach im Router die Einstellungen für Repeater aktivieren, die Mac Adresse des Repeaters eintragen und beim Repeater die Mac Adresse des Routers, dann sollte der laufen.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Doch, der Repeater geht, ich kriegs nur nich gebacken. Bin genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen, aber er verbindet dann am Ende nicht. 

Ist mir auch wurscht, ich kriegs ja jetzt gemacht.. Also das Teil eingerichtet  Nicht das was du jetzt sicherlich denkst 

Wie läuft das mit dem dLan, also dem Internet über Strom?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wenn jemand kommt und dir das Ding einrichtet, dann warte darauf, der Repeater sorgt schon dafür, dass das Signal zu dir kommt.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Jep 

Aber mich würds trotzdem mal interessieren, wie das mit dem dLan geht, vielleicht brauch ichs irgendwann mal, steh ja schließlich noch vor meinem ganzen Leben


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> steh ja schließlich noch vor meinem ganzen Leben


 
Das dachte Heath Ledger auch mal. 

Du brauchst mindestens zwei Adapter, einer kommt in eine Steckdose in dem Zimmer, wo der Router seht, Lan Kabel dran und fertig.
Der andere dort hin, wo man das Netzwerk braucht, Lan Strippe ran und fertig.
Treiber installieren und das wars dann.

Entscheident ist aber, dass das ein gemeinsames Stromnetz ist, denn sonst können die Daten nicht übertragen werden und wichtig ist auch, dass der Adpater direkt in der Steckdose ist, nicht an einer Steckerleiste anschließen.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das dachte Heath Ledger auch mal.



Ohoho  Mies 

Hm, auch sau einfach, ich bin mir nur grad nich sicher ob das ein gemeinsames Stromnetz ist, kann aber sein. Kann ich das irgendwo auch nachgucken oder testen?  Oder ich frag einfach ma meinen Dad 

Aber das brauchen wir ja erstmal nicht, wenn wir den Repeater haben 

Aber ist ja trotzdem ne sau einfache Lösung. 
Wieso sollte er genau in der Steckdose sein? Wenn er in der Leiste ist, und da noch mehr dranhängt okay, dann denk ich ma wird die Übertragung durch die anderen Geräte bisschen gestört oder? Aber da gibts ja auch die Teile, die man in die Steckdose steckt, und dann haben diese Adapter nochmal ein Steckplatz, wo man wieder was dranmachen kann. Da ists dann besser, da das Teil direkt drinne ist, da machen die anderen Geräte, die vill hintendran hängen nichts oder?

Also ich mein sowas

http://www.altkreis-halle.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/dLAN-200-AVsmartplus-300x300.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*



Novox schrieb:


> Hm, auch sau einfach, ich bin mir nur grad nich sicher ob das ein gemeinsames Stromnetz ist, kann aber sein. Kann ich das irgendwo auch nachgucken oder testen?  Oder ich frag einfach ma meinen Dad


 
Frag einen Elektriker, oder eben deinen Dad, wenn er denn Elektriker ist. 



Novox schrieb:


> Aber das brauchen wir ja erstmal nicht, wenn wir den Repeater haben


 
Jop, das sollte reichen.



Novox schrieb:


> Aber ist ja trotzdem ne sau einfache Lösung.
> Wieso sollte er genau in der Steckdose sein? Wenn er in der Leiste ist, und da noch mehr dranhängt okay, dann denk ich ma wird die Übertragung durch die anderen Geräte bisschen gestört oder?


 
die anderen Geräte stören die Übertragung, die Leistung kann auf USB 1 Niveau sinken, wenns schlecht läuft.
Daher immer direkt in die Steckdose.



Novox schrieb:


> Aber da gibts ja auch die Teile, die man in die Steckdose steckt, und dann haben diese Adapter nochmal ein Steckplatz, wo man wieder was dranmachen kann. Da ists dann besser, da das Teil direkt drinne ist, da machen die anderen Geräte, die vill hintendran hängen nichts oder?
> 
> Also ich mein sowas
> 
> http://www.altkreis-halle.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/dLAN-200-AVsmartplus-300x300.jpg


 
Jop, die haben ein Netzfilter, die kannst du benutzen, wenn du keinen freien Steckdosen hast, aber trotzdem nicht auf die 200er Steckerleiste verzichten willst.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Okaaay, alles klar  

Vielleicht brauch ichs irgendwann mal 

Was gibt es eigentlich sonst noch für Methoden, um das Signal zu verstärken? Also gibt es da auch noch etwas komplett anderes?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Jep, gibts noch, du kannst den Router manipulieren, was aber in Deutschland illegal ist, denn hier dürfen Router eine bestimmte Sendeleistung nicht übertreffen.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Achja, und wie wird das bitte überwacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wenn ein Flugzeug in deinen Garten abstürzt, weil dein Router das Radarsignal vom Flughafen gestört hat, dann kommen die sehr schnell auf dich.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wtf? xD

Wenn mein Router nichtmal die 10 Meter Luftlinie zu meinem Zimmer schafft, wie soll er dann so hoch was senden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du tunst ihn ja auch illegal und damit ist eine Menge möglich. 

Am Ende landen Aliens in deinen Garten, weil sie dein Signal empfangen hatten und wissen wollen, wieso du so viele Fotos von unbekleideten Wesen sammelst, die Fortpflanzungskompatibel mit dir sind.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ja ne is klar 

Wie viel bringt denn so ne Antenne, wenn das sogar n Flugzeugradar stören kann? oO
Nicht dass ichs machen will  Aber interessiert mich jetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Ich kenn mich mit dem Kram nicht aus.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Okay, naja ich werds schon irgendwo rauskriegen.

Am Mittwoch bestell ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, auch wegen des Rechners.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Wieso auch wegen des Rechners?! Weswegen soll ich dich denn noch auf dem Laufenden halten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Du willst ihn doch erst kaufen, weißt aber jetzt, was du kaufen willst.
Wenn du gekauft hast und er läuft, sagst du bescheit, dass er läuft und alle freuen sich.
Wenn er nicht läuft und du ein Problem hast, dann kriegste einen Link zum Computer Bild Forum, wo du dich dan ausheulen kannst.


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Achsoo 

Ja okay  Ich meld mich  Dauert ja jetzt erstmal ein bisschen.
Danke aber für die ganze Hilfe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

Gern geschehen und wenn du doch noch was wissen willst, immer her damit.


----------



## Novox (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Billiger PC zum Zocken*

<333333


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Bildschirm ist jetzt ein 24". PC kann jetzt ruhig wesentlich stärker sein, als das was vorher zusammengestellt wurde. Möchte Games so gut wie möglich zocken können, jetzt auch sowas wie Black Ops und das ganze gängige Zeugs halt. 

Doch mit der Zusammenstellung von so etwas viel besserem, kenne ich mich kaum aus, deswegen brauche ich jetzt Vorschläge von euch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Öhm, was meinst du mit erhöht, wie viel ist es denn, bzw. was kannst du locker machen und was würdest du locker machen wollen?


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ich hab jetzt 2500 Euro zur Verfügung, ist mir egal was davon draufgeht, ich kann mit der Kohle jetzt noch was zusammenstellen, tob dich aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Das ist eine Menge, dir sollte klar sein, dass du nicht alles ausgeben musst.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ist mir auch klar  Ich hab auch nur gemeint, ich hab so viel zur Verfügung, du kannst da jetzt mal zusammenstellen was du willst. Wenn du meinst, mir reicht auch das und das für 1800 Euro oder so, poste es einfach 

Ich will mir das nur erstmal alles anschauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Dann kauf dir ein Intel Sandy Spritz, i7 2600k, ein gutes 1155 Brett, für 180€ oder so (muss ja nicht das Maximus 4 Extreme sein, lohnt nicht), eine SSD, eine GTX 580, ein gutes Gehäuse () und ein spitzen Netzteil.
Denk auch an den guten Kühler und dann hast du ein super Gaming System.
Anbieten kann man noch nichts, weil Sandy erst Mitte Januar verfügbar ist.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Muss es unbedingt Sandy sein? Ich mein ist dann halt das neueste, aber ist das auch notwendig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ja was soll das denn wieder heißen?
Notwenig ist gar nichts, ein Sempron langt auch zum Schreiben und Filme gucken.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

 Das mein ich nicht. Gibts schon Preisangaben für das Ding, und wann ungefähr kommts raus? Ich wollte eigentlich endlich mal bestellen, ist mir eigentlich egal ob ne Woche später was neues besseres rauskommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Du kannst dir ja schon was bestellen und die CPU dann, wenn sie lieferbar ist.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl, CPU fehlt dann noch und ein Gehäuse hast du ja schon ausgesucht.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - ASUS P8P67
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD105SI 1 TB
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 2,5" SSD 100 GB


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Okay, hast recht, CPU kann man auch noch nachbestellen.

Wenn ich jetzt eh noch mehr Geld zu Auswahl habe, schaue ich vielleicht auch nochmal nach nem anderen Gehäuse  

Das gefällt mir auch gut, auch wenns n Big Tower ist :
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white

Vielleicht brauch ich irgendwann ma mehr Platz im Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Novox schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauch ich irgendwann ma mehr Platz im Gehäuse


 
Brauchst du mit Sicherheit, hast du dir den BeQuiet Kühler mal näher angeguckt?
Der wiegt 1,3kg.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Nein, genau hab ich mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen.

Wie findest du des Gehäuse?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Öhm, welches, hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Jop hier 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower BLUE LED WINDOW - white


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Weiß ist ja nicht mein Ding, da kannste gleich elektrograu nehmen. 

Dann solltest du auch ein weißes Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht direkt das Gehäuse, sondern ansich das Modell. Gibts ja n Haufen Varianten. Am liebsten wäre mir auch diese hier :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED/BLUE LED - black

Wie findest daaas jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Schooon besser, auch wenn ich dir Fronttür wegwerfen würde.


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Jaa war mir klar  

Aber ansich ist das gut oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Jo, klar macht eine guten Eindruck.
Hast du denn nun die Links angeguckt, OK so?


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ich hätte da auch eine nette Zusammenstellung für dich:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - ASUS P8P67 EVO 
(hat noch eSata, vielleicht ganz praktisch...)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Seasonic X-660 
(Semi-Passiv Netzteil, Lüfter dreht erst ab 20% Last und Komplettes Kabel-Management!)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 
(Kannst auch Evga nehmen, da würdest du die Garantie beim Kühlertausch nicht verlieren...)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 
(Gute Teile^^  )

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 
(Würd ich auch nehmen, wenn ich keine Wakü hätte  )

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB 
(bloß keine ECO Platte mit nur 5400 U/min! Lieber die hier. Hab dieselbe auch, bei Entkopplung echt ein leises Teil. )

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB 
(Ist die Extended Version, hat nicht 100 sondern 120 GB und kostet auch weniger!  )

Das würde ich dir empfehlen, natürlich fehlt neben der CPU (am besten ein i7-2600K, wie quantenslipstream schon gesagt hat) noch ein Case deiner Wahl wo alles reinpasst!  
Bist mit meinen Komponenten so bei knap 1400 Euronen.
Du solltest aber natürlich auch ein DVD Laufwerk und Win7 haben... 

Bei dem Budget kannst du auch noch mit dem Gedanken spielen, eine Wakü zu verbauen...

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Novox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Schaut ja beides ganz ordentlich aus. Morgen setz ich mich nochmal genauer ran und melde mich dann nochmal.

Wie Speedi erwähnte, kann man auch noch ne Wakü verbauen. Weiß ich auch noch nicht, was meint ihr?

Aber ich geh erstmal pennen, gute Nacht


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Novox schrieb:


> Schaut ja beides ganz ordentlich aus. Morgen setz ich mich nochmal genauer ran und melde mich dann nochmal.
> 
> Wie Speedi erwähnte, kann man auch noch ne Wakü verbauen. Weiß ich auch noch nicht, was meint ihr?
> 
> Aber ich geh erstmal pennen, gute Nacht



Genau, lass alles in Ruhe auf dich wirken^^ 
Wakü wäre schon von der Geräuschkulisse leiser.
Aber brauchst halt noch ein passendes Case und wird natürlich auch recht warm, der PC, weshalb vermutlich mehrere Radiatoren her müssen...
Aber das kannst du dir ja noch in Ruhe überlegen. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Speedi schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - ASUS P8P67 EVO
> (hat noch eSata, vielleicht ganz praktisch...)


 
Wegen e-Sata, das keiner mehr braucht, weils USB 3 gibt, noch mal 40 Mäuse extra ausgeben? 



Speedi schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
> (bloß keine ECO Platte mit nur 5400 U/min! Lieber die hier. Hab dieselbe auch, bei Entkopplung echt ein leises Teil. )


 
Die Eco reicht als Datengrab, denn er hat ja sie SSD als Windows Platte. 



Speedi schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB
> (Ist die Extended Version, hat nicht 100 sondern 120 GB und kostet auch weniger!  )


 
Nicht schlecht, hab ich übersehen, gibt ja auch eine Menge SSDs inzwischen.


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wegen e-Sata, das keiner mehr braucht, weils USB 3 gibt, noch mal 40 Mäuse extra ausgeben?


 
Stimmt auch wieder, aber die Kühlung auf dem Board für die Mosfets ist umfangreicher als auf dem "normalen"...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Eco reicht als Datengrab, denn er hat ja sie SSD als Windows Platte.


 
Kommt halt drauf an, was alles auf das "Datengrab" soll, und wie schnell er es abrufen will. Er kann ja nicht jedes Programm/Spiel auf die SSD bringen vom Platz her, also ich würde das nicht schaffen... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, hab ich übersehen, gibt ja auch eine Menge SSDs inzwischen.



Habe ich jetzt auch nur gewusst, weil ich mir diese SSD selber in den nächsten Tagen bestellen werde!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Speedi schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, aber die Kühlung auf dem Board für die Mosfets ist umfangreicher als auf dem "normalen"...


 
Ich dachte, du willst ihm eine Wasserkühlung verpassen. 
Ich würde ja das Brett  nehmen, aber er hat auch was von "_ist das nötig, muss ich das haben_" gesagt und daher hab ich da bescheidener gesucht. 



Speedi schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, was alles auf das "Datengrab" soll, und wie schnell er es abrufen will. Er kann ja nicht jedes Programm/Spiel auf die SSD bringen vom Platz her, also ich würde das nicht schaffen...


 
Er hat ja noch Budget, da ist auch eine zweite SSD für die Games locker drin. 



Speedi schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt auch nur gewusst, weil ich mir diese SSD selber in den nächsten Tagen bestellen werde!


 
Nicht schlecht, ich hab die SSDs etwas aus den Augen verloren.
Hast du da den Durchblick?
Kannst du welche empfehlen (ein Bekannter denkt daran, eine zu kaufen)?


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du willst ihm eine Wasserkühlung verpassen.
> Ich würde ja das Brett  nehmen, aber er hat auch was von "_ist das nötig, muss ich das haben_" gesagt und daher hab ich da bescheidener gesucht.


 
Aber die Wakü muss ja nicht gleich das Board mitkühlen, wobei das Geld ja da wäre...
Und das Deluxe hat so Zusatzspielereien, die braucht man denke ich nicht unbedingt, das normale reicht da wirklich aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat ja noch Budget, da ist auch eine zweite SSD für die Games locker drin.


 
Stimmt, wobei die 5400er Platte genauso teuer (bzw. eigentlich ja schon billig^^) ist wie die 7200er.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, ich hab die SSDs etwas aus den Augen verloren.
> Hast du da den Durchblick?
> Kannst du welche empfehlen (ein Bekannter denkt daran, eine zu kaufen)?



Sich einen gescheiten Überblick zu verschaffen ist schon recht anspruchsvoll im Moment, gibt wirklich ne Menge Auswahl, auch noch an veralteten Chips.
Aktuell die "Besten" sind SSD's mit SandForce Controllern, z.B. die Corsair F-Serie, OCZ Vertex 2, Mushkin Callisto Deluxe und noch ein paar mehr.
Im Prinzip ähneln sie sich alle von der Leistung recht stark, da sie alle denselben Controller benutzen.
Letztendlich entscheidet der Geschmak, die "Lieblingsfirma" oder der Preis.
Ich werde die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended mit 120 GB kaufen.
Alles was vom Platzangebot darunter liegt, unterscheidet sich nichtmehr wesentlich im Preis zu der 120er Variante, weshalb diese das beste P/L-Verhältnis hat und auf die geht ja auch noch ein bisschen mehr als nur Windows rauf! 
Ansonsten kann ich dir bzw. deinem Bekannten noch diesen Thread hier ans Herz legen, dort wird wirklich alles rund um SSD's und die ersten Schritte erklärt und der ist immer aktuell:
*Klick mich!*

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Bei seinem Budget schmerzen die 40€ sicher nicht, aber ob er das braucht, muss er halt selbst wissen.
Oder er will kein Asus haben. 

Wegen der Eco hatte ich eher an die Lautstärke gedacht, wäre blöd, wenn man die Festplatte noch raushört, aber vielleicht hat sein "zukünftiges" Gehäuse auch schon Entkoppler, mal abwarten.

Wegen der SSD werde ich die Infos mal weiterreichen, sie ist für ein Notebook gedacht, jetzt ist eine 320GB Platte drin und nur 50 sind belegt, leider rattert die 320er schon leicht.


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Wenn er kein Asus will, soll er halt was anderes nehmen^^ 
Wobei ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht habe bisher... Aber Gigabyte würde es auch tun. 

Stimmt, leiser wäre sie natürlich, aber ich habe ja wie gesagt die mit 7200 U/min und entkoppelt. Da hört man rein gar nichts von der Platte.

Tu das! 
Für Notebooks sind SSD's sowieso genial, da sie mehr Erschütterungen aushalten und man kein lästiges Vibrieren mehr auf den Beinen hat... 
Und wenn sie schon rattert, wird's ne echte Wohltat sein, nichts mehr zu hören.
Wenn nur 50 GB genutzt werden, sollte ja eine 120 GB Variante locker ausreichen. 

Ich geh jetzt auch pennen, werde morgen aber wieder hier reinschauen und sehen, was Novox noch so für Gedanken hat! 

Gruß & Gute Nacht,
Speedi


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Jo, Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, ist letztendlich egal.

Genau, 120Gb reicht, daher hatte ich daran gedacht, mal schauen, ich werde ihm ein paar Hinweise geben.



Speedi schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt auch pennen, werde morgen aber wieder hier reinschauen und sehen, was Novox noch so für Gedanken hat!


 
OK, mein Flieger geht erst in ein paar Stunden (mieses Wetter am Zielflughafen.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

New York wieder? Amerikas Ostküste muss ja momentan ein Traum sein *bibber* 

BTT: Eine 2te SSD für Spiele ist aber schon beinahe dekadent, auch wenn es geil ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



STSLeon schrieb:


> New York wieder? Amerikas Ostküste muss ja momentan ein Traum sein *bibber*


 
Inzwischen gehts, scheint wieder dort die Sonne, aber der Firmenjet () konnte nicht starten und daher muss ich Linie fliegen.
Bäh, erste Klasse im Linienjet, was für ein Abstieg. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> BTT: Eine 2te SSD für Spiele ist aber schon beinahe dekadent, auch wenn es geil ist


 
Jop, klar, aber sein Budget ist ja da und wieso dann nicht zwei SSDs eibauen? 
Sind ja hier bald römische Zustände, wenn er noch zwei große Magnetplatten als Datengrab nimmt und eine extra Lüftersteuerung kauft. 
Ach ja, geht ja nicht, blöde Fronttür, wie an die Lüftersteuerung rankommen.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Du Armer, das mit deinem Firmenjet tut mir echt leid 

Bei den Magnetplatten muss es eigentlich schon ein Raid werden, damit das wirklich dekadent wird. Am besten einen Raid 5 mit Hot Swop. Selbstverständlich mit zusätzlichem Hardwarecontroller.


----------



## Speedi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Dann hoffe ich einfach mal, dass du jetzt unterwegs oder schon angekommen bist, quantenslipstream. 
Ist ja ne geile Story^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

War doch locker, bin von Hamburg nach Newark geflogen. 

Aber was ist jetzt mit den zwei SSDs?
Und im Prinzip ist egal, ob Eco oder normale Magnetplatte, fällt eh nicht auf.


----------



## Speedi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War doch locker, bin von Hamburg nach Newark geflogen.
> 
> Aber was ist jetzt mit den zwei SSDs?
> Und im Prinzip ist egal, ob Eco oder normale Magnetplatte, fällt eh nicht auf.



Na dann viel Spaß im Amiland! 

Novox hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht wieder gemeldet, wäre aber auch für 2 SSD's und ne Eco Platte... Wenn er nur eine SSD nehmen will, dann würde ich eher ne 7200er HDD nehmne, aber das ist ja letztendlich auch ihm überlassen! 
Der Kerl soll sich mal melden! 

Speedi


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Der Kerl meldet sich mal 

Sry, ich hab im Moment keine Zeit gehabt 

Also, bringt mich auf den neuesten Stand, ich bin zu faul zum Lesen  Um was diskutiert ihr?


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ach ne, wen haben wir denn da? 

Danke für die PN, aber ich hätte sowieso gerade geschrieben^^ 

Also:
Wir haben eigentlich immernoch über die Festplatte/n und quantenslipstream's Reise durch die Welt diskutiert...  
Naja, wir dachten (da du ja doch ein ganz schön großes Budget hast), dass du evtl. zu zwei SSD's greifen solltest und dann eine Festplatte mit 5400 U/min (1 TB) nehmen könntest, da diese dann nicht so laut ist.
Auf zwei SSD's (evtl. im RAID-Verbund?) hast du dann genug Platz! 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Klingt gut 

Ihr seid die Experten, also hör ich auch eher mal auf dich 
Welche sollte man dann nehmen?

Wie siehts aus wegen Wasserkühlung?


----------



## jensi251 (7. Januar 2011)

Brauchst du überhaupt die Leistung die man für 2500€ bekommt?


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ich hab jetzt das Geld, und bevor ich es für sinnlosen anderen Scheiß ausgebe, steck ich so viel davon in einen PC, wie nötig, um endlich mal einen gescheiten am Start zu haben 

Hab jetzt übrigens sogar Empfang in meinem Zimmer!  Haha, war ein richtiges Erfolgserlebnis, als der scheiß Repeater eingestellt war usw.


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Novox schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> 
> Ihr seid die Experten, also hör ich auch eher mal auf dich
> Welche sollte man dann nehmen?
> ...



Also ich würde die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended mit 120 GB kaufen (meine ist heute angekommen^^ ). Dann halt evtl. 2x wegen System und Spielen, damit solltest du genügend Platz haben.

Wenn du ne Wasserkühlung willst, kann ich dir gerne mal eine zusammenstellen, musst nur nochmal deine aktuelle Konfiguration posten. (bin zu faul, zurückzulesen... )

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Wolf77 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

um das budget könnte er doch locker 2 GTX 580 im sli einbauen oder?
Eine große SSD reicht locker für win7 spiele aus und dann noch ne große HDD als datengrab


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Speedi du bistn Witzbold  Du diskutierst hier über irgendwas und schläsgts mir dann vor, ich bin kein Experte, da hab ich noch nix genaues jetzt zusammengestellt  Würde mit dir das jetzt gern nochmal besprechen, wenn du willst.

Ich weiß ja auch jetzt nicht was besser ist, das was Speedi sagt oder der Vorschlag von Wolf77... 

Also, beratet mich


----------



## Wolf77 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

ok ich hab mal nachgerechnet und ne 2te gtx 580 würde wahrscheinlich das budget sprengen wenn du ne wakü auch willst 
ich würde vorschlagen:

CPU: i7 2600K                  300€
Mobo: Asus P67 Pro          200€
Ram: Corsair Vengeance    170€
Gpu: GTX 580                  500€
SSD: OCZ Vertex2 120GB   180€
HDD: WD 2TB Black           162€
Blu-Ray Brenner: LG BH10LS 96€
Case: Bitfenix Colossus      140€
Netzteil:Enermax 1050W     200€
Kühlung: Wakü kA.________
                                   1948€


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Alles klar. Danke Wolf77 

Dann werden wir uns für das weitere Gespräch daran orientieren. Speedi sollte sich jetzt mal wegen der Wakü melden.


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

 Sorry, ich dachte wir hatten da schon was festgelegt jetzt! 
Wofl77 hat im Prinzip Recht, eine große SSD ist besser + "Datengrab" 1 TB Festplatte.

Aber von SLI rate ich dir ab. Wahrscheinlich gibt es Probleme mit Spielen, Mikroruckler sind evtl. wahrzunehmen... Eine GTX580 reicht auch locker aus.

Also hier nochmal ein Konfiguriervorschlag:

Mobo: Asus P8P67 (wobei ich das Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 auch ganz geil finde, aber teuer)
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Netzteil: Seasonic X-760
Graka: Evga GTX 580
RAM: G.Skill DDR3-1600 8 GB Kit Ripjaws-Serie schwarz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 oder Scythe Mugen 2 oder Noctua NH-D14 oder Thermalright Silver Arrow oder Thermalright Archon....  -> oder Wakü!!
HDD: Samsung HD103SI (1TB, 5400 U/min)
SSD: Corsair Force F240 (240GB)(?)

+ Windows 7 x64, + DVD-Brenner(Blu-Ray ROM?), + Gehäuse

So.
Und dafür ne Wakü, oder wie hätte es der liebe Herr gerne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Bei dem Budget ist dann noch locker eine weitere SSD drin oder gleich zwei weitere für Raid0.


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



			
				Speedi schrieb:
			
		

> So.
> Und dafür ne Wakü, oder wie hätte es der liebe Herr gerne?




Leg los


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

So, hier mal eine großzügig ausgestattete Wakü.
Du musst nur sehen, wie du das mit dem Radiator machen willst, weil das Gehäuse glaube ich, ziemlich klein ist. Schau sonst nochmal im Wasserkühlungsbereich hier im Forum, da findest du eine Gehäuseliste mit Gehäusen, die sich für eine Wakü gut eignen! 

Hier nun der Link zu Wakü (die letzten beiden Sachen brauchst du nicht zwingend, den Rest finde ich wichtig!)
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6a1a050a12b3a143c8bf232375968024

Beim AGB (Ausgleichbehälter) kannst du einen Slot-In im 5,25" Format nehmen (wie ein Laufwerk vorne im Case)!

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Und schon bin ich bei über 2500 € 

Ich überlegs mir, muss ich mir bald erstma in Ruhe anschauen ;D


----------



## Wolf77 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

du kannst ein kleineres netzteil nehmen meins war für 2 karten hab ich vergessen zu ändern dann bist du unter 2500€


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Novox schrieb:


> Und schon bin ich bei über 2500 €
> 
> Ich überlegs mir, muss ich mir bald erstma in Ruhe anschauen ;D



Ist ja wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag (ich wollte dein Budget ja auch voll ausreizen^^) 
Ansonsten stelle doch mal eine Anfrage im Wasserkühlungsforum unter "Kaufberatung", mit der Bitte, man solle dir eine Wakü für i7-2600K und GTX580 zusammenstellen. 
Dann hörst du nochmal weitere Meinungen! 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

So schlimm ist das jetzt nicht, sind nur paar Euro mehr  Aber einfach mal schauen.

Werd da auch nochmal schreiben, umso mehr Meinungen, umso besser hehe


----------



## Speedi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Genau und du kannst hier ja nochmal schreiben, wie du dich entscheiden würdest.
(Kurz vor dem Kauf oder so!) 

Bin erstmal Windows neu installieren, wegen meiner SSD^^ Bis dann 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Novox (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Ich werd hier nix mehr schreiben, lass mich löschen 

Viel Erfolg hier noch


----------



## Speedi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*



Novox schrieb:


> Ich werd hier nix mehr schreiben, lass mich löschen
> 
> Viel Erfolg hier noch



Ich denke nicht^^


----------



## Novox (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ganz neue Zusammenstellung, Budget hat sich überraschend erhöht x)*

Jo, hab mich danach erst umentschieden


----------

